# I will try and keep this clean



## dmmj (Nov 28, 2009)

So I have been reading the news stories about roman polanski, and I have to ask is anyone else disgusted by this man and his actions? I know hollywood loves him and can forgive his actions. I am sure we all know what whoopi thinks about it, and harrison ford delivered his award recently to him, lowered my opinion of him. So I have to ask am I the only one outraged? BTW have you seen the swiss cabin he will be housed in? disgusting.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Nov 28, 2009)

Im sorry to admit i have absolutely no idea what your talking about, so if you could feel me in, perhaps i could join in your outrage...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't get the paper, don't listen or watch the news, and live in a cave. But a GOOGLE search came up with this article:

http://www.newser.com/story/74865/polanski-to-be-moved-to-house-arrest.html

Seems to me that he was involved in some sort of sex scandal in the 60's wasn't he? Something to do with the Manson/Sharon Tate thing? Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 28, 2009)

He was married to Sharon Tate when she was murdered...I think, and then he had a big sex thing with a 13 yr old girl...I way enjoyed the 60's so it's kinda hard for me to remember all the details in the correct order...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 28, 2009)

Roman Polanski was arrested for having sex with a 13-year-old girl (allegedly he drugged and then raped her), but he fled the country and has been living in France till the authorities caught up with him.

To answer your question, dmmj, in my opinion he should go to prison where the other inmates would ensure the proper form of punishment is visited upon him.

In general, I think of child molesters as though they are dogs with rabies: maybe once they were good and contributed to society, but now they are hopelessly infected with an incurable disease that puts public safety as risk, therefore they must be put to sleep.


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 28, 2009)

I find it hard to be outraged about something that happened long enough ago that he would have been out a long time ago had he been arrested, something that the countries he has been living in did not care about, something that we probably do not have all of the facts on, and something the woman involved does not seem to care about.

It is just my 2 cents, but there are a lot of things I would rather rage over.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 28, 2009)

Madkins007 said:


> I find it hard to be outraged about something that happened long enough ago that he would have been out a long time ago had he been arrested, something that the countries he has been living in did not care about, something that we probably do not have all of the facts on, and something the woman involved does not seem to care about.
> 
> It is just my 2 cents, but there are a lot of things I would rather rage over.



I'm with you Brother.. wonder what the world would be like if EVERYBODY were able to forgive.. true repentance?


----------



## Candy (Nov 28, 2009)

I was going to start this post with "Spoken like true men", but then I realized that there are a lot of men out there that would stand up against something like this. Are you kidding me? The man was 42 and drugged and raped and sodomized a 13 year old girl. Whether she was bought off later has nothing to do with it. The man is a pig and should spend his time in prison like he would have if he didn't flee the country. And might I add like a the coward that he is. Just because you run and spend years away doesn't serve justice. I wasn't outraged until I read your posts. I wonder if you'd feel that "It was O.K. because he's been out of the country and they didn't care" if it was your own daughter that he did that too. I don't care how much money someone has you have no right to get away with what he did. The man needs to be sent back to do his time. Now I have to get off of here because that has really upset me a great deal.


----------



## terryo (Nov 28, 2009)

Something must be wrong with me....I couldn't care less about these people.....


----------



## Isa (Nov 29, 2009)

Candy said:


> I was going to start this post with "Spoken like true men", but then I realized that there are a lot of men out there that would stand up against something like this. Are you kidding me? The man was 42 and drugged and raped and sodomized a 13 year old girl. Whether she was bought off later has nothing to do with it. The man is a pig and should spend his time in prison like he would have if he didn't flee the country. And might I add like a the coward that he is. Just because you run and spend years away doesn't serve justice. I wasn't outraged until I read your posts. I wonder if you'd feel that "It was O.K. because he's been out of the country and they didn't care" if it was your own daughter that he did that too. I don't care how much money someone has you have no right to get away with what he did. The man needs to be sent back to do his time. Now I have to get off of here because that has really upset me a great deal.



I agree 100% with you Candy, it is not because it happened a long time ago that this pig does not deserve to go to prison! He deserves his time! If someone can do that, he has a crazy mind, and he can re-do it again. Well that is the way I see it.


----------



## bettinge (Nov 29, 2009)

Where is Rich the lawer when we need him?

Anyway, is he not still innocent? Since he has not been convicted in the USA or any other country (from what I know), he is innocent and "should" remain innocent untill PROVEN guilty in a court of law! Once convicted, I agree, he must pay his dues! Let him get raped in prison!

The one thing about our legal system that I do not like is that our media reports as if the person is already convicted! A disturbed child can make accusations about an adult, and the adults photo and life history are on TV as an "Acused" sex offender. I do not think names and photos should be made available to the media until that person is a "Convicted" sex offender!

By the way, is OJ still looking for the killer of his wife?


----------



## Shelly (Nov 29, 2009)

bettinge said:


> Anyway, is he not still innocent? Since he has not been convicted in the USA



WRONG!!! In 1978 he PLEAD GUILTY to "Unlawful intercourse with a minor" and fled before his sentencing. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polanski


----------



## galvinkaos (Nov 29, 2009)

He pled guilty under a plea agreement where he would get time served and probation. He fled the country when his lawyers were notified the judge was outraged that he would serve no additional jail time and the judge was going to impose additional jail time. I read recently that he is fighting extradition because although he would probably be sentenced under the original plea agireement and do no jail time for the original crime, he would be charged and go to trial for fleeing the country to avoid sentencing.

Dawna


----------



## bettinge (Nov 29, 2009)

Shelly said:


> bettinge said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, is he not still innocent? Since he has not been convicted in the USA
> ...




String him up!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 29, 2009)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Madkins007 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it hard to be outraged about something that happened long enough ago that he would have been out a long time ago had he been arrested, something that the countries he has been living in did not care about, something that we probably do not have all of the facts on, and something the woman involved does not seem to care about.
> ...



When I taught religious ed. at our Catholic church, and now when I am refereeing conflicts between elementary school kids, I do stress the importance of forgiveness. Kids get far too wound up over small misdeeds, wanting dire retribution and excessive penalties for their foes. Learning to forgive, to truly and fully forgive, is an essential human skill that will be utilized on a regular basis for our entire lives, as we adults know only too well!

However, I do draw the line at forgiveness where there is only perfunctory repentance and no true intention of changing one's behavior. There are many, many (convicted) criminals who are very sorry for their crimes, from the time they are arrested till the jury comes back into the courtroom. If they were truly repentant, however, they would not turn up again in the same courtroom one or five or ten years later, often for the same type of crime.

Many studies have been done on recidivism rates for pedophiles, and most have concluded that this is one of the criminal behaviors that is most resistant to lasting rehabilitation. Because it is a crime that often inflicts horrendous, lifetime physical and emotional scars, and because I am a mom of five, I do not feel inclined to forgive these deranged monsters who prey upon children.


----------



## terryo (Nov 29, 2009)

*I'm with you Brother.. wonder what the world would be like if EVERYBODY were able to forgive.. true repentance?*
Just my two cents....as a Catholic...Christian...whatever....The person who was attributed to killing my son is still walking the streets and probably doing his dirty deeds...justice in the US....but every night of my life I pray for him and have ultimately forgiven him. You can't look at the degree of the crime in relation to forgiveness....you can't say "well he wasn't sorry for what he did so I can't forgive him". You have to forgive for the sake of forgiveness...and also for your own sake. You can't harbor hatred because it will destroy your life. Forgiving is up-lifting for yourself and for your well being and for the people you love. Imagine what a wonderful world we would live in if everyone forgave. This didn't come easy for me...but it taught me how to love again.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 29, 2009)

terryo said:


> *I'm with you Brother.. wonder what the world would be like if EVERYBODY were able to forgive.. true repentance?*
> Just my two cents....as a Catholic...Christian...whatever....The person who was attributed to killing my son is still walking the streets and probably doing his dirty deeds...justice in the US....but every night of my life I pray for him and have ultimately forgiven him. You can't look at the degree of the crime in relation to forgiveness....you can't say "well he wasn't sorry for what he did so I can't forgive him". You have to forgive for the sake of forgiveness...and also for your own sake. You can't harbor haltered because it will destroy your life. Forgiving is up-lifting for yourself and for your well being and for the people you love. Imagine what a wonderful world we would live in if everyone forgave. This didn't come easy for me...but it taught me how to love again.



I am terribly sorry for your loss. You know a lot more about true forgiveness than I do, as I have never been tested so cruelly.


----------

